
Secure tax files are groovy and the cat's pajamas - moxylush
https://www.arcanus55.com/trust/key/vault/all_the_cool_cpas_encrypt_their_tax_files.html
======
moxylush
[https://twitter.com/arcanus_55/status/1108141379228786689](https://twitter.com/arcanus_55/status/1108141379228786689)

